# when to worm newborn and mom



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

i have a newborn 2 days old. how early after birth do you worm mom? does this interfere with the milk for baby? when do you worm baby? what do you use to to worm with? newbie here sorry for all the questions. by the way mom and baby are doing great love to watch baby jump around like popcorn after only 2 days old.


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am also a newbie.... I don't know so I will be waiting for answers


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Last July I wormed all my does before and after kidding I wormed the kids at 1-2 weeks of age. I used oral liquid dewormer and gave appropriate amounts as stated on the bottle. 

The only time you shouldn't deworm a doe is if you're milking for human consumption. 

Reference: Storey's guide to raising meat goats by Maggie sayer


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some people worm the day after they kid. Some people just continue to worm as needed. 

As far as kids, I only worm as needed but some people have a schedule for preventative worming for coccidia.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Why do you think it is necessary to worm them? I don't generally worm my goats unless I see signs of anemia. Are you planning to sell the babies? If so, some people worm the babies at about 6 weeks in preparation for selling them at 8 weeks of age.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I like to worm them all at once and then worm as needed after they have all been wormed once. also I will try to deworm the wethers all at once to be clear on when they were wormed so that I don't sell any for meat after a worming accidentally. As they should not be butchered for a few weeks after worming. but yes I've also read that certain goats in the heard are the main carriers of the parasites and should be wormed more often. 
I personally like to worm most the heard at once to be clear on dates and so I don't miss any its just a lot easier. I've done this for years and haven't had any problems.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't know how the weather is in your area but its also a good idea to worm all your goats at first frost that way you don't have to worm till spring.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I NEVER deworm then just because they kid or because you think you should. ONLY do it if a fecal float shows it is needed.

In the 12 years of kidding, I NEVER dewormed because they just kidded.


----------

